# Fairtex BGV1 Boxing / Muay Thai / Kickboxing Review



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello!

I've written a review of the Fairtex BGV1's after a few months of use.

I've had a bit of a love hate relationship with these gloves and I hope you find the review helpful!

"Fairtex BGV1 Boxing / Muay Thai Gloves Review"


----------

